# help please



## Joe2 (Feb 4, 2007)

could someone tell me how to put pictures on my posts please


----------



## dreadnought (Feb 4, 2007)

clic on manage attachments. u should work it out from there. if not just yell


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

if you use the quick reply feature you will first have to click on "Go Advanced" before you'll be able to find the manage attachements button...........


----------

